# My Current Display



## BellwoodBoys (Feb 3, 2015)

Currently I have a dopey little white bookshelf that I display my favorite bottles on. I have most of my bottles boxed up in the garage until I can put up new shelves. Here's the current display
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Here's the FUTURE, I have enough of these to cover about 2 walls. Now I just need some time to get them up!


----------



## sandchip (Feb 4, 2015)

Can't wait to see your new display.  Do you plan on putting a back on your new shelves?


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Feb 4, 2015)

I probably won't be putting a new back on the shelves. Once I get them wall mounted i'm going to find a way to put a few strips of LED lights across the back.


----------



## sandchip (Feb 5, 2015)

I was just going to say that adding a back of 1/4" plywood would add a lot of strength to your shelves, fastened with a little wood glue and 4d box nails.  Helps to tie the whole thing together especially when the shelves aren't dadoed into the uprights.  Then, you can also just screw it directly into your studs with no brackets and such.  Paint the back white and it would reflect the light from your LED strips and really show off those great bottles.


----------



## glass man (Feb 5, 2015)

I like he "DOPEY LITTLE BOOKSHELF" TOO! JAMIE


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks for the advice sandchip! might have to do that sounds like a really good idea. Also came with wider bottom shelves, I might be able to come up with a way to connect these with the much wider bottom shelves and have a freestanding shelving unit with the back. And thanks Jamie! I kinda like it too, am defiantly going to keep it just for dug stuff of mine that hold much more sentimental value then actual value.


----------

